# Looking to buy s13 radiator core support



## Timeless513 (Dec 17, 2008)

i hit the back end of a truck and bent the hell out of mine and i really cant find one anywhere if someone has one please shoot me a message or email i would be eternally grateful


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

This is a weld on and off part... Check you local junkyard. Even try and shops by your place that does SR swaps. they might have empty front clips laying around


----------



## Timeless513 (Dec 17, 2008)

much appreciated thank you this is hard to find


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Trust me... I know... Im in the same exact predicament... Truck + tow hitch = Fail

I've found new ones for an arm and leg... Im just thinking of fabbing a new one up


----------



## Timeless513 (Dec 17, 2008)

yeah thats what happened to me smashed my intercooler and my bumper support i think i might have found a guy that has a couple from front clips but im not sure its just taking forever


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Did you pull eveything out? or did you just remove the bumper support?


----------



## Timeless513 (Dec 17, 2008)

well i removed the bumper support and from there i was stuck because i was trying to find another core support but i guess i will try to pull out the bend


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Heres my girl... 

Cell phone pix


----------



## Timeless513 (Dec 17, 2008)

oh wow it just folded i encountered a new problem was messing around in a parking lot hit a median bent my oil pan now i have to pull my engine


----------

